# Soligor? Lenses



## katie087 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, Im new here, and new to film cameras, i have recently gotten myseld all into these film cameras. I picked up a box of old camera stuff at a yard sale. There were a couple cameras in it, one was a Kodak Retina which I've learned a decent amount about, the other is a Vivitar XC-3, I think most of the accessories go to the vivitar. Anyways, i have been doing my own research on the stuff but can't seem to find enough information on these:

MC Soligor C/D Zoom+Macro 95-310mm 1:5:6 0 (with a slash through it)58 No. 682126270 What is this? and do these go with...

Yashika Tele Converter YT2-TL

Olympus skylight (1A) 49mm This one is just a lens with cover that says olympus

I dont know anything at all about lenses yet and i have the vivitar on ebay, what is this other stuff how should i go about selling it, or is it worth anything? 

Thank you!!

-Katie


----------

